# how to connect to internet via my samsung corby 2



## deepak_ds (Dec 9, 2011)

i'm not able to connect to internet through my samsung corby II. please help!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

please elaborate. You are unable to connect to net from phone or connect to internet from computer? And mention your operator.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess you're not able to connect net from phone to PC. Make sure you connect your phone in PC mode. (or Samsung studio mode if it is). After you install all the drivers, then create a dial up connection through your PC suite. Better to create manual connection if you know all the settings.


----------

